# Virtual pilot here, hi all



## 6S.Manu (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi,

I'm a IL2FB pilot and I love ww2 warbirds.

Some days ago finally the il2 community came into possession of the "numbers" of IL2 flight model and engine model, so I'm here to check if they are right.

Sorry for my english, but it isn't my first language.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 19, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Lots of good people here.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome aboard son.....beware of the Hells Rabbits.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2007)

Hallo and greetings from Poland.


----------



## mkloby (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome. I had IL2. Once airborne, I had to stay so. Landing usually meant I crashed. I did land safely once, but then screwed the pooch by mashing my brakes.

That game is too hard


----------



## Rusker (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey welcome mate. Don't worry about English not being your first language. We have Americans here whose first language is any thing but English hahaha


----------



## R-2800 (Sep 2, 2007)

welcome I thought your English was good


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 2, 2007)

R-2800 said:


> welcome I thought your English was good



Mine is good but unsure about yours mate hahaha


----------

